# hp touchpad stuck in moboot



## m0bstr (Mar 25, 2012)

i was trying to flash android on my tablet and now its stuck on the moboot screen anyone know how to fix it???


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

m0bstr said:


> i was trying to flash android on my tablet and now its stuck on the moboot screen anyone know how to fix it???


i think your android not properly installed on your HP touchpad. , try turn off and turn in on again, if still problem still persists, you have to run ACMEUninstaller here is the guide to uninstall android from your hp touchpad 



and flash back again, follow the guide carefully ,


----------

